# Your fav reading position...



## escorial (Mar 12, 2017)

I tend to nod of if I'm lying down and much prefer to read sitting upright in a chair...But last week I bought a foot stool and it is my new reading position..Feet elevated but still sitting upright...



Do you have a preferred reading position..?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 12, 2017)

I either sit at my desk or lay down sideways on a small couch and prop my arm up on a pillow. If my head touches the pillow I'm off to sleep-- so that's a no go.


----------



## escorial (Mar 12, 2017)

danielstj said:


> I either sit at my desk or lay down sideways on a small couch and prop my arm up on a pillow. If my head touches the pillow I'm off to sleep-- so that's a no go.



Do you read much outdoors...?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 12, 2017)

I like to read outdoors when the weather permits. A nice bench somewhere and my phone-- which works as a dictionary, can put a nice spin on the reading experience.


----------



## bobo (Mar 12, 2017)

Things where I take notes I read by my PC - lighter things can be read anywhere, in the bus, on the deck of an outdoor resto, on my terrasse, in my indoor bed.
If I could I would be outdoor all the time


----------



## escorial (Mar 12, 2017)

bobo said:


> Things where I take notes I read by my PC - lighter things can be read anywhere, in the bus, on the deck of an outdoor resto, on my terrasse, in my indoor bed.
> If I could I would be outdoor all the time



Do you always have a book at hand.. Wherever you go..?


----------



## bobo (Mar 12, 2017)

A small book and a small bottle of water, that's standard equipment 
You never know when you suddenly have to wait for somebody/-thing - or when you see an irresistible bench in the right sun spot 
Nothing more funny when suddenly looking up from a heartfelt book laughter and seeing people's faces - they have a hard time imagining somebody having a good time all by herself (and her book)
Well, all by herself is a moderation - when entering a resto the waiter always ask: 'are you alone ??' - and I always say while pointing upwards 'no, I'm with myself - but only one setting' ;-)
Don't your life belt includes a book ??


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 12, 2017)

danielstj said:


> I like to read outdoors when the weather permits. A nice bench somewhere and my phone-- which works as a dictionary, can put a nice spin on the reading experience.





Yeah, outside.. there is a place on the river, where the sand is the color of brown sugar... and the silence is as vast as the sky above. I spread my red plaid blanket there.. on the river bank and get lost in the pages of my book... fabulous... of course I usually fall asleep and wake up with the pages of the book stuck to my face... , but still, it is fabulous...


----------



## escorial (Mar 12, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Yeah, outside.. there is a place on the river, where the sand is the color of brown sugar... and the silence is as vast as the sky above. I spread my red plaid blanket there.. on the river bank and get lost in the pages of my book... fabulous... of course I usually fall asleep and wake up with the pages of the book stuck to my face... , but still, it is fabulous...



Can it get any better....


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 12, 2017)

escorial said:


> Can it get any better....




That is a good question, my friend... it COULD be better... a bag of Doritos, and a notebook and pen... so that I could write poetry....


----------



## Ultraroel (Mar 13, 2017)

I like to read with my feet up in the air. So I tend to lay on my bed or couch with my feet/legs against the wall. 
I know, its weird, but I like it


----------



## escorial (Mar 13, 2017)

Ultraroel said:


> I like to read with my feet up in the air. So I tend to lay on my bed or couch with my feet/legs against the wall.
> I know, its weird, but I like it



Often in the library I reckon people don't read that much but study more... It's as if their just not comfortable...I reckon libraries need to change drastically or fade away and possibly letting people read with their feet in the air like you do is the way to go...Yeah get rid of the chairs an tables and provide a more relaxed reading space..


----------



## sas (Mar 13, 2017)

Nude, in my outdoor hot tub. My neighbors like me to read there, too; or, so I imagine.


----------



## escorial (Mar 13, 2017)

sas said:


> Nude, in my outdoor hot tub. My neighbors like me to read there, too; or, so I imagine.



Never tried that..Ha,ha


----------



## GaryM (Apr 1, 2017)

I enjoy breaking out the kindle while on the beach. My Bride and I each enjoy the sound of the waves crashing and the sand in our toes.  My better half will sit there reading, broiling in the sun. I tan if I think about going outside, so I rather enjoy the shade of an umbrella and just let my sticks get some color.

I almost forgot the reason for the post......I guess I would say sitting in a beach chair with my toes in the sand.


----------



## escorial (Apr 1, 2017)

GaryM said:


> I enjoy breaking out the kindle while on the beach. My Bride and I each enjoy the sound of the waves crashing and the sand in our toes.  My better half will sit there reading, broiling in the sun. I tan if I think about going outside, so I rather enjoy the shade of an umbrella and just let my sticks get some color.
> 
> I almost forgot the reason for the post......I guess I would say sitting in a beach chair with my toes in the sand.



Cool...Plan on reading on the beach this summer...


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 5, 2017)

I love reading in the sunshine too, but I need to stop as I am now beginning to burn after I get lost in a book but it is still one of my favourite places to read especially if I am on a beach.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 5, 2017)

It's soon going to be good enough weather to go to a park near my house and read. Cool! : D


----------



## escorial (Apr 6, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> I love reading in the sunshine too, but I need to stop as I am now beginning to burn after I get lost in a book but it is still one of my favourite places to read especially if I am on a beach.



reading outside on rain soaked days is naff...better to burn in the current bun..cool HB...


----------



## escorial (Apr 6, 2017)

make sure you take a friend when you go reading in the park man otherwise someone might call care in the community........park life rocks howling wolf


----------



## Ptolemy (Apr 6, 2017)

I think I've stated this before, but I used to read on my roof when I was a kid. I would also kick books off the roof in disgust if I didn't like them.


----------



## escorial (Apr 8, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> I think I've stated this before, but I used to read on my roof when I was a kid. I would also kick books off the roof in disgust if I didn't like them.



up on the roof..would like to try that one...


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jul 9, 2017)

My all time favorite place to read no longer exists. It was an old chair that everyone else in the house hated. It was just right for me, leg over one chair arm. The fact that it was always available may have had something to do with it.

Nowadays I don't have a favorite. Everything is equally comfortable or uncomfortable, depending on how you look at it.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## escorial (Jul 9, 2017)

What happened to the chair...?


----------



## PiP (Jul 9, 2017)

When I find the time to read I sit in my swing chair or on the beach. While I can write in airports or busy places I can't read. I also discovered it is good to have some reading material when dining alone, even if you don't read it.


----------



## escorial (Jul 9, 2017)

Swing chair...is that one of those groovy sixties chairs that hang from the ceiling shaped like an egg..?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jul 9, 2017)

escorial said:


> What happened to the chair...?



A cousin got married and my parents gave the chair to the young couple to help them furnish their first home. I'm not sure what happened to it after that. They moved hundreds of miles away and we lost touch.

The spot the chair occupied was filled with an overstuffed recliner that was for my mother. My reading spot moved to the couch, leaning on the arm, feet up on the back.

The couch, no doubt, was put out for the trash when my mother was moved into a nursing home.


----------



## bobo (Jul 9, 2017)

escorial said:


> Swing chair...is that one of those groovy sixties chairs that hang from the ceiling shaped like an egg..?



Could be anything like


 -or

 -or



I would go for the one in the middle though :distracted:


----------



## escorial (Jul 9, 2017)

I was thinking the middle one...


----------



## LeeC (Jul 9, 2017)

escorial said:


> I was thinking the middle one...


Better yet if it were on a tropical isle, with service to deliver margaritas.


----------



## bobo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## JustRob (Jul 10, 2017)

When I read I'm in the book. If I'm not it's not worth reading. My angel has great trouble getting me out of a good book even for meals. If it weren't for her I could easily starve in there.


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2017)

JustRob said:


> When I read I'm in the book. If I'm not it's not worth reading. My angel has great trouble getting me out of a good book even for meals. If it weren't for her I could easily starve in there.



So you become the book...very Bruce Lee..when the water fills the bottle it becomes the bottle or when the customer complained to the waitress that the chicken tasted rubbery..she replied..thank you I shall tell the chef about your compliment


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

I have several positions I like to read books in. xD For reals tho.


----------



## Articulate Lady (Sep 10, 2017)

I like to read sitting upright too. I have a little rocking chair and foot stool too. Yours looks cool though. 

I often find myself just sitting at my desk and reading though, because if I attempt to try and read lying down, I often just fall asleep. 

As for outside, there is a nice bench in the backyard, so I think I will take more advantage of it since my favorite season is upon us. : )


----------



## kaufenpreis (Oct 13, 2017)

I enjoy breaking out the kindle while on the beach.


----------



## EllaLouis (Oct 13, 2017)

Used to have a huge comfy chair, now defunct.

So the couch, lying against one armrest, big cushion under head.
Great reading light  on windowsill behind (a must, at age 63)


----------

